# ML 4-17-10 EZ braid revenge



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

NICE! I wish I can live like 1 minute from the coast! get up early and go fishing! You guys are lucky bassturd! ;D

may 8th and Tryyyyy to come! I love to see your skiff


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> NICE!  I wish I can live like 1 minute from the coast!  get up early and go fishing!   You guys are lucky bassturd! ;D
> 
> may 8th and Tryyyyy to come! I love to see your skiff


Tony is the lucky one to live so close. I'm 30 miles inland.  You don't even want to know what I have to do to use his ramp.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> > NICE!  I wish I can live like 1 minute from the coast!  get up early and go fishing!   You guys are lucky bassturd! ;D
> >
> > may 8th and Tryyyyy to come! I love to see your skiff
> 
> ...


Quit cryin once don't make you ghey 

Actually, Jason was bein nice. i did put the hook in the first tailer. I just couldn't seal the deal. Apparently, I suck at redfishing.

Jason did some expert guiding. He poled me half way across the lagoon to get a fish in the boat. I spent about 5 min on the platform before he got one 

It was a great day. Even at zero dark thirty!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

nice fish guys, looks like it was beautiful morning out there too.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

phis i dont wanna here it i'm another 20 miles behind you inland!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Quit cryin once don't make you ghey


Uh Jason, about that trip we're planning... :-/

Anyway, nice job on the blues, reds, trout and sticks.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i dont know man :-/ looks like you could give me a run for my money on the catchin' reds part ;D


----------

